# Shih Tzu forum??!!



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I see a Dart Frog Forum at the bottom of the page. Maybe PoodleAdmin would like to double as a ShihTsuAdmin.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Shih Tzu Chatter Two

looks fairly active


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Thx!!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My last two were shih tuz's. I miss them so much ! I had to put them down at age 17. What are your questions.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Carley's Mom said:


> My last two were shih tuz's. I miss them so much ! I had to put them down at age 17. What are your questions.



Yay!! 
First of all, the poodles could run around all day everyday outside and they do not stink. Honestly they rarely get a bath because they just don't need it. Gemma on the other hand stinks like poo. She isn't eating it or rolling in it. What is this freaking smell??!! I keep her face clean. Or I think I do at least. Her bad breath is finally gone. She seriously really needs a bath like three times a week at least. I'm scared to give her one so frequently because I don't want her to get itchy skin and hotspots. Also are they kinda clumsy? Like with jumping? She has face/chest planted several times into other furniture while jumping from the couch to the coffee table. Her eyes are healthy.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Oh, smell isnt anal glands either.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Do you see her rolling in the yard? My Maltese/westie mix will roll where another dog has peed if I don't watch her like a hawk. Maybe your dog is rolling in another dog's poo/pee. This behavior is a throw back to ancient times when animals rolled in stuff to disguise their scents when hunting. Nasty habit and hard to break. Like I said, I have to watch my little dog when I let her outside, or she'll roll in a hearbeat.

Another thought: what do you feed your dogs? Maybe it's a yeast issue, which can be made worse if feeding grain inclusive kibble. Yeasty skin has a nasty smell, but more like strong Fritos.

I hope you find a solution soon. I'd be upset too!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

georgiapeach said:


> Do you see her rolling in the yard? My Maltese/westie mix will roll where another dog has peed if I don't watch her like a hawk. Maybe your dog is rolling in another dog's poo/pee. This behavior is a throw back to ancient times when animals rolled in stuff to disguise their scents when hunting. Nasty habit and hard to break. Like I said, I have to watch my little dog when I let her outside, or she'll roll in a hearbeat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




They are eating I AND LOVE AND YOU- red meat recipe. It's grain free and 5 star. They also get fresh veggies such as raw carrot and raw green beans. I watch her whole outside and she doesn't roll. And she doesn't run a lot. It's mostly geared toward upper half of body. Her ears are clean and yeast free. She is making my furniture stink!


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My shih tuzs HAD to be bathed every week, or they were very smelly. There is more than one reason we love our poodles, no smell is one of the big ones for me. They have little short legs and long bodies, they are not going to move with much grace... but they are the sweetest little cuddle bugs. I miss mine of much , I still cry when I think about my little female and it's been over two years...


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

google shih tzu odor face for some suggestions.


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Carley's Mom said:


> My shih tuzs HAD to be bathed every week, or they were very smelly. There is more than one reason we love our poodles, no smell is one of the big ones for me. They have little short legs and long bodies, they are not going to move with much grace... but they are the sweetest little cuddle bugs. I miss mine of much , I still cry when I think about my little female and it's been over two years...




Gemma is THE SWEETEST dog ever. EVER!! she is so much calmer than the poodles. And is so eager to please. The poodles have little diva complexes and pretty much only do what they want. Gemma can sleep with is with no problems. The poodles can't or they get into everything and tear stuff up.


----------



## peccan (Aug 26, 2014)

PoodlePaws said:


> (...) Gemma on the other hand stinks like poo. She isn't eating it or rolling in it. What is this freaking smell??!! (...)


Well, to learn where the smell comes from... you'll need to smell her. Everywhere. Face and any facial folds if any, nasal breath, mouth, both ears, both eyes, neck, throat, chest, "armpits", feet, and yes, underbelly, groin, and sanitary areas as well. It's not necessary to put your face right there, but try to get as specific as reasonable.

If she smells all over it might be her skin or coat, which both warrant a closer look. If the smell is local, it might indicate an infection there. To count off external reasons (such as rolling in odorous substances), bathe her well and have another round of smell detection.

It might sound gross, but smelling is actually a pretty powerful diagnostic tool. Does Gemma actually smell like poo-poo, or is it some other sort of nasty odor? Fungal infections (especially yeast) smell different from bacterial infections. I'll refrain from TMI anecdotes this time  Hoping you'll get Gemma sorted out soon!


----------



## PoodlePaws (May 28, 2013)

Update,......my daughter caught her eating poo this morning. And proceeded to let me in on this secret AFTER Gemma snuck a lick on my mouth. GROSS!!!!' Ugh. I guess she will be tethered to is in the backyard from now on. What a pita.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

PoodlePaws said:


> Update,......my daughter caught her eating poo this morning. And proceeded to let me in on this secret AFTER Gemma snuck a lick on my mouth. GROSS!!!!' Ugh. I guess she will be tethered to is in the backyard from now on. What a pita.



Lol, my Tpoos do that all the time. They especially like the chicken poop ?. You learn to smell breath before you let them lick. ?


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Well, that would do it. I have never had a dog that would eat dog poop, but chicken, rabbit and deer....yummy.


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I'm glad you found the source of the odor - ick. 

My DD's shih tzu, doG love him, is as sweet but graceless as they come. Poor baby, you'd think after 11 years of practice, he'd have walking, jumping, running, etc figured out a bit better. Oh well, one of the few dogs I've ever had the pleasure of spending my life with, he has never managed to escape a closed fence, leap over a baby gate (or scramble successfully into the truck or get on the couch on the first try or....)

He is one of the most laid back and easy to live with beast - except for the grooming and the face stink - Oh, and the eye juice flinging! My DD and I discussed it - no more purebred Shih tzu for us. She did stumble across a Yorkie/Shih tzu/poodle mix (named David) and he is perfect for her - and one of the few dogs her Shih tzu tolerates nicely. (Isaac is the Fun Police - grumbly old man, even as a pup lol). 

(not to go on about 'doodles' or whatever - Davey was an oops breeding, but what a neat mix he's turning out to be! Most of the smarts/obedience of a poodle, the dapper snarkiness of a Yorkie and the cuddly cuteness of a Shih tzu without the 'chased a parked car' face). DD did Ok with this one!


----------

